# Wood Spirit



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wood spirit. I thought I had started a post on this stick but could not fined it. Here it is to date. It is a cedar stick I got from stxman.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I enjoy looking at work in progress ,looks like another good looking stick in the making

One of these days i will tackle a wood spirit , but think some of the sticks on here would put me to shame


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

looks great. Good job going deep


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks good! I envy your talent!


----------

